# TheCameraStore review of Canon G1x Mk 3



## Chaitanya (Jan 11, 2018)

TheCamerastore just published their hands on review of G1x Mk3. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xg1h9sLWVMk&t=0s


----------

